
New breakthrough discovery – every quantum particle travels backwards - lobster_johnson
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-breakthrough-discoveryevery-quantum-particle.html
======
elmerfud
It seems we're now able to observe the positioning lag of the simulation we
live in.

